# It'S Taken Some Years...



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

...but I've finally bought my 1st Seiko...










Question is, what strap shall I put on it? I was thinking of a grey Nato...any thoughts?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

avidfan said:


> Question is, what strap shall I put on it? I was thinking of a grey Nato...any thoughts?


What's wrong with the existing bracelet (apart from the ill fitting end piece covers - which you could 'tweak') ? :huh:

That's a 7T32-0BAO a.k.a. SND081P1, if I'm not mistaken.

If you wanted a 'military look' :comando: ....

there are other 7T92 models such as the some of the 7T92-0DX0 range which already come fitted with a fabric strap.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> That's a 7T*3*2-0BAO a.k.a. SND081P1, if I'm not mistaken.










I *am* mistaken  - that was meant to read 7T*9*2-0BA0. :duh:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Grey nato :thumbup:

Nice hands.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > Question is, what strap shall I put on it? I was thinking of a grey Nato...any thoughts?
> ...


Unfortunately the bracelet won't fit me, so I either find another bracelet and make 1 out of 2 or put something else on it. I have this trouble all the time with bracelets and straps, most of my watches have natos, rhinos or zulus on them!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

avidfan said:


> Unfortunately the bracelet won't fit me, so I either find another bracelet and make 1 out of 2 ....


What size wrists have you got then ? :shocking:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately the bracelet won't fit me, so I either find another bracelet and make 1 out of 2 ....
> ...


10 inches!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

avidfan said:


> 10 inches!


:jawdrop:

Better 'stick it on another NATO' then. :grin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> What size wrists have you got then ? :shocking:





avidfan said:


> 10 inches!


Are you by any chance on the World Wildlife Fund endangered species list? :dontgetit:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

avidfan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > avidfan said:
> ...


Might you be related to this gentleman? (Fotosearch image)


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > That's a 7T*3*2-0BAO a.k.a. SND081P1, if I'm not mistaken.
> ...


7T32 configuration for those unfamiliar with it. (see diagram) :cheers:

http://www.seikowatches.com/support/ib/pdf/SEIKO_7T32.pdf


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

I received the watch yesterday, I've never really been keen on Seikos and that's why I've never owned one. I can see now why people like them, it's a cracking watch, and the lume is superb! I might just have to buy another...


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

normdiaz said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> ...


I was bigger than him at 17!


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

avidfan said:


> normdiaz said:
> 
> 
> > avidfan said:
> ...


Sounds like one of the newly ordained deacons at our church. The man's 6' 8" & 200+ lbs. (Don't know his wrist size, though.) BTW, this is the same man who is credited with devising/executing a successful plan to free the Chilean miners from last year's mine collapse there.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

avidfan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > avidfan said:
> ...


Too bad the bracelet won't fit. Looks similar to the one on this one (see pic), and I find it amomg the more comfortable ones.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

normdiaz said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> ...


I had a look through my watch tin (where all the bits 'n' bobs go) and I found a bracelet extension that I bought from Roy, I've put it on and the bracelet fits and like you say is comfortable. I put it straight on a nato when it arrived and it looked pants so I'm glad I got the bracelet to fit.


----------

